# Who's got a Sylvia???



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone out there got a Sylvia?

Can you tell me what *you* like about it? What are its good points? What are it's bad points?

I'm considering buying one and have checked out lots of reviews but want to know what they're like by people that have used them over a long period of time. I am in an experimental stage at the moment so I want a machine that will provide me with ability to create the perfect (or a near as possible) coffee, whether that be espresso, latte, macchiato.

I am also open to other suggestions but has to be in a similar price range.

I thought buying a new machine and grinder would be simple and enjoyable but the more I research, the more complicated it all seems. I just want a good machine for my home but one that will let me get a good coffee.

All help appreciated.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Silvia which was bought to replace an Ascaso Dream that died,I have been very pleased with the Silvia having had it for nearly a year now. One of the best points I think is that it feels good to use, the portafilter is nice and heavy, the steam wand is powerful(very) and articulates well, no problems getting good microfoam.

I have heard it said that they are hard work to get good coffee from, I have had no such problems, you do need to let it warm up from cold for at least 50 minutes though.It is very easy to maintain, I descale regularly and backflush once a week

On the downside the drip tray is a bit shallow and needs to be emptied quite often, and when pulling an espresso the cup can "walk" on the drip tray due to vibration,a bit annoying but this can be cured with the use of a rubber mat under the machine.

Have a look at Gail & Kat's video's on http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com for reviews etc

Hope this helps


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I'm getting quite excited now and feel that I am a bit close to making my purchase. I love Gail & Kat, have already checked out their You Tube demo's on grinders and machines. The reviews and demo's are good but I wanted to know what it was like living with Sylvia 

A friend of mine does have a Sylvia but he is an 'espresso only' type of guy so I also wanted to know if it was good at foaming milk, so thanks for that.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The machine is very good at steaming milk, due apparently, to Rancilio going back to a single hole steam tip on the Version3 instead of the three hole one, and the power of the steam is good.

There is another website that may be of interest http://www.silviaschool.com which has a lot of tips

Regards


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to echo what Mike said... I've had mine for about 6 months and am very happy with it. It feels rock solid and should last years. As standard its a great machine to hone your skills on - and there are plently of extras extras you can add at a later date. I'm currently having fun with a naked portafilter; next step for me will be a PID.

There is loads of help available on the internet and tons of great videos on youtube, so it is a good choice for beginers and intermediate home baristas.

It was a steep learning curve for me... and I am sure I have only scratched the surface of what the machine is capable of and I know she has a lot more to offer. I lurrrve her! She is a bit like my wife - not very forgiving when I do things wrong, but gives big rewards when I get it right.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm also considering a Silvia and have come to the conclusion that there isn't a machine near it, price wise, of the same quality.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with Mike 100's summary in #2

They have a tendency to vibrate making the cups walk so some vibration dampening is required.

That said, they are a pretty good machine and best in the sub-£500 price range


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

The Silvia's name seems to be dirt at the moment in the US forums; quite a turnaround when I was last looking into getting a machine a few years back. Consensus seems to be there's better, or equal, machines available for less - but of course that's in the US where the range of machines is so much wider. I was looking at getting a Lelit, possibly the PL42 Plus for £400ish instead of the Silvia but decided a Fracino Piccino was probably a better bet for me for an extra £150.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Why are people saying bad things about it? Purely because of cost?

The lelit pl41 with PID looks like a really nice machine but like all the really nice new machines, it's not available in the UK?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I once saw the Silvia described as a good "enthusiasts" machine, well built, strong, and can be used perfectly as standard,and as daren said added to and modified as the owner requires. Have a look at http://www.pidsilvia.com there is a picture on there of the ultimate modified Silvia! Plus lots of other stuff.

The only thing I would add is be careful where you buy from, I was lucky enough to get mine from Has Bean so no problems, unfortunately they don't stock them any more. But check the suppliers carefully and use the forum before buying as there are some dubious Silvia stockists out there.

Regards


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

mike 100 said:



> The only thing I would add is be careful where you buy from, I was lucky enough to get mine from Has Bean so no problems, unfortunately they don't stock them any more. But check the suppliers carefully and use the forum before buying as there are some dubious Silvia stockists out there.
> 
> Regards


I would have liked to have gone to a shop and had a trial but can't find anyone near Sheffield that stocks decent coffee equipment. There aren't many stockists on the internet, of the three i've found I was favouring Fairfax, as I visited their stand at the London Coffee Festival last week. They also appear to have a price promise so may be able to get it for a bit less than advertised.

Do you know of any other stockists?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have used Fairfax in the past to repair my previous machine, first class service from them, could not be more helpful, I think Bob from Fairfax is/was a member on here, if they do a price promise I would be inclined to go with them.

My Espresso I think sell at £425 and throw in cups etc and a tamper (57mm which is to small!)

Coffee Italia stock them ... don't go there-just don't!

Regards

Mike


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike,

Was quite tempted by the My Espresso deal but its no good if the tamper doesn't fit and I have lots of cups so I don't need any more.

I've also just had a look at the Rocket Espresso Cellini Classic, things seem to be spiralling out of control and I need to reign it in a bit (help). Think I will stick with the Sylvia, as I think it will suit my needs ok. My hubby's not as keen, think he wants something a little bit better but I haven't researched further than the Sylvia and my head is about to explode. I dream about coffee machines and grinders, surely this isn't normal. It doesn't help that my start sign is Libra, we're known for not being able to make decisions!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you would be more than happy with the Silvia, it's a simple machine that does it's job very well, and it gives you the scope to "improve" it if you so wish.

But it is a difficult decision, it's not a cheap purchase, and you cannot "test drive" these things so I completely understand your dilemma,(I used to be indecisive too-but now i'm not so sure!)

Go on buy it --- you know you want too!

Regards

Mike


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll let you know when i've made the purchase. Possibly tomorrow. I'm making a grinder purchase also, its all very exciting.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Liz,

I got my Silvia and Rocky Doserless Grinder from Hasbean in October 2011. This was an upgrade from a £75 Delonghi machine! I can second all the comments other members have put on here, the machine is well built (it weighs quite a lot, as does the Rocky Grinder), the steam power is great and I just love everything about it. Don't get me wrong it took me a while to get the grind dialled in, probably because it took me such a long time to find a good bean, but I just love everything about the Silvia. If I had to be really picky, I didn't like the spout on the standard portafilter, I could never seem t get a constant steady flow of espresso, but that's easily fixed by removing the spout and replacing with another. If you decide to go with the Silvia, I don't think you will be disappointed.

Cheers


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well done you! out of curiosity which grinder have you decided on?

Mike

P.S. Hope you have got lots of beans in!


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Think i'm tempted by the Mahlkonig Vario but also looking at the Eureka Mignon as it seemed to have a good review on Bella Barista. Think i'm favouring the Vario at the moment as I do switch between brewing methods and have been advised this will do the job best of all.

Its going to be an expensive week!!!


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

rosco29 said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> I got my Silvia and Rocky Doserless Grinder from Hasbean in October 2011. This was an upgrade from a £75 Delonghi machine! I can second all the comments other members have put on here, the machine is well built (it weighs quite a lot, as does the Rocky Grinder)


Thanks for the reply,

How are you getting on with the grinder? Ive also looked at the Rocky but it doesn't seem to come up well in the reviews so i'm looking at some others.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Both good grinders, but as you say the Vario looks the better bet if switching between brewing methods, but I must admit to liking the slightly "retro" look to the Mignon!

Good luck with your purchases and would like to know how you get on

Regards

Mike


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm leaning towards fairfax.

Love the boiler insulation kit and LED kit on Silviapid.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Late to the party, as always, have had a Silvia for a few months now and love it. Evan a novice like me can make microfoam due to its great steaming power, it feels well build and looks great . Bad points, if making 2 drinks can take some time for boiler to temp and the dancing cup scenario. Other than that im delighted


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Why are people saying bad things about it? Purely because of cost?
> 
> The lelit pl41 with PID looks like a really nice machine but like all the really nice new machines, it's not available in the UK?


Comparable cost mostly yes although they seem to also have the hump with Rancilio as they seem happy to sit on their laurels. As I said massive turnaround from when I was last delving into machines a few years back as the Silvia was the standard bearer.

There's a German company on eBay that will ship Lelit machines to the UK for like £8 shipping - coffee24.de - they've got a whole range of Lelit's listed.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This changes things http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lelit-41-TEM-Espressomaschine-Siebtrager-/200718572125?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Haushaltsger%C3%A4te_Kaffee_und_Espressomaschinen_MW&hash=item2ebbc25a5d










It comes with spitzentechnik bezahlbar macht!!!! Can't say no to that.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Aye, that's him.

I should've added the range of Lelit's is on the website here: http://coffee24.de/maschine/lelit/

This is the Plus model:










The Silvia killer apparently.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ignore previous statement, the plus model does have 58mm portafilter and 600ml boiler but costs £479.603!

Pretty similar to Silvia but customer service would be in german,


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Just thought i'd let you all know that my Sylvia is on her way!!! Ordered from Fairfax today. I was also talked into purchasing the Rancilio Rocky opposed to the Vario Mahlkonig, I think it will suit my needs for the time being and it's a bit gentler on my bank balance.

Can't wait until Thursday, Phone off the hook, doorbell not answered, business not organised, tea not cooked but.............coffee is being made. Might not be perfect but i'm going to enjoy the experiment.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Just thought i'd let you all know that my Sylvia is on her way!!! Ordered from Fairfax today. I was also talked into purchasing the Rancilio Rocky opposed to the Vario Mahlkonig, I think it will suit my needs for the time being and it's a bit gentler on my bank balance.

Can't wait until Thursday, Phone off the hook, doorbell not answered, business not organised, tea not cooked but.............coffee is being made. Might not be perfect but i'm going to enjoy the experiment.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Ignore previous statement, the plus model does have 58mm portafilter and 600ml boiler but costs £479.603!
> 
> Pretty similar to Silvia but customer service would be in german,


Or £380 sans-PID which is roughly what you can get the Silvia for no? It's a shame that they don't really seem interested in the European market and I don't think there's anywhere you can get them here here in the UK which makes the Silvia a safer bet.

Hope you enjoy your new setup Liz


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done Lizp! I have the same set up.... In my opinion you are now in the cool club!

I'm sure you will have a great time getting to know your new baby. Don't forget some fresh beans (Hasbean are ace).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well done Liz, who said Libran's were indecisive! enjoy your new gear, and let us know how you get on.

Regards

Mike


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

LizP said:


> I was also talked into purchasing the Rancilio Rocky opposed to the Vario Mahlkonig, I think it will suit my needs for the time being and it's a bit gentler on my bank balance


hi liz - as a matter of interest, was this just based on price, or were there other reasons the rocky was recommended over the mahlkonig?


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

reneb said:


> hi liz - as a matter of interest, was this just based on price, or were there other reasons the rocky was recommended over the mahlkonig?


It would be interesting to hear what Liz has to say on the question, but this post on the HasBean forum might be useful in the mean time.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

In my very limited experience, I think the Rocky is a bit outdated and now over priced as you can pick up a second hand Mazzer for around the same price.

Did you go doser or non-doser? As a positive the Rocky is built to last and has a great motor (according to coffee geek).


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

the hasbean post seems pretty contradictory, but then again i suppose you're likely to get differing views. i'm still looking for a decent grinder, just for espresso so the whole issue of switching between grinds is not an issue. the rocky is obviously a bit long in the tooth, but a lot of people seem to rate it. the only issue i guess is that it's not stepless. i'm also thinking about a eureka mignon and possibly a baratza virtuoso, but i'm leaning towards the mignon or rocky at the moment.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

reneb said:


> the hasbean post seems pretty contradictory, but then again i suppose you're likely to get differing views. i'm still looking for a decent grinder, just for espresso so the whole issue of switching between grinds is not an issue. the rocky is obviously a bit long in the tooth, but a lot of people seem to rate it. the only issue i guess is that it's not stepless. i'm also thinking about a eureka mignon and possibly a baratza virtuoso, but i'm leaning towards the mignon or rocky at the moment.


I really would consider a used Mazzer if you only want a grinder for espresso. I managed to pick mine up quite cheap and with brand new burrs included.

Still in the process of seasoning these burrs but it really is built like a tank and will hopefully keep grinding for many years to come.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd love to get a masser but don't really have the space - the mignon seems a very good grinder so when I've got the funds, that's probably what I'll plump for, if not the rocky - afraid I'm another libran


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

reneb said:


> hi liz - as a matter of interest, was this just based on price, or were there other reasons the rocky was recommended over the mahlkonig?


The answer to this is a bit pathetic. After spending the whole weekend trawling the internet I think I just got caught up in the excitement of ordering my Sylvia so when it was suggested I just went along with it. I had previously looked at it and new that it didn't have rave reviews but then I also new that some people get along just fine with it.

I may live to regret my decision (someone tell me I won't) and if I do, the Rocky will be for sale and I will purchase the Mahlkonig.

Last year I bought a Bianchi road bike, I road it three times and sold it to pay for a Sylvia!! As you see, I don't always make good decisions but I have fun experimenting.

I have ordered the doserless version as I think this will suit my needs best considering that I do use other brew methods.

Really looking forward to tomorrow, unwrapping my boxes will be like christmas. I'm guessing it will be a while until I master either pieces of equipment but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

reneb said:


> hi liz - as a matter of interest, was this just based on price, or were there other reasons the rocky was recommended over the mahlkonig?


The answer to this is a bit pathetic. After spending the whole weekend trawling the internet I think I just got caught up in the excitement of ordering my Sylvia so when it was suggested I just went along with it. I had previously looked at it and new that it didn't have rave reviews but then I also new that some people get along just fine with it.

I may live to regret my decision (someone tell me I won't) and if I do, the Rocky will be for sale and I will purchase the Mahlkonig.

Last year I bought a Bianchi road bike, I road it three times and sold it to pay for a Sylvia!! As you see, I don't always make good decisions but I have fun experimenting.

I have ordered the doserless version as I think this will suit my needs best considering that I do use other brew methods.

Really looking forward to tomorrow, unwrapping my boxes will be like christmas. I'm guessing it will be a while until I master either pieces of equipment but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

LizP said:


> Last year I bought a Bianchi road bike, I road it three times and sold it to pay for a Sylvia!! As you see, I don't always make good decisions but I have fun experimenting.


Cycling equipment is something else which can cause me to spend money like it's going out of fashion, so it's a good job I never have any. It's definitely another one of those hobbies which can cause never-ending bouts of 'upgraditis' - you did well to escape while you could!

With regards to which grinder to choose - I am having a tough time making a decision on which one to buy because I want to make sure I get the right one and not have to sell and re-buy. Something tells me though, while I'm still learning the ropes, so to speak, I'd find it hard to discern between the two anyway. I'm starting to think that simply choosing the best I can afford and then learning with that is the way forward.

Best of luck - I hope you enjoy experimenting.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

LizP

You have been very quiet! Have Silvia and Rocky arrived and are they behaving..









Regards

Mike


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> LizP
> 
> You have been very quiet! Have Silvia and Rocky arrived and are they behaving..


Since my equipment arrived on Thursday its been a bit of a (caffeine induced) blur.

Shortly after receiving my new machines they were set up in my kitchen and I created a huge mess.

I spent much of the first day watching, sniffing, sipping and then throwing away the coffee. Is this behaviour normal? There were multiple cups out, grinds all over the floor and even weighing scales!!!

I have calmed down a bit now and will resume more experiments tomorrow.

I do think that I should have ordered each piece of equipment seperately and got used to it. I'm trying to master both the Sylvia and the grinder at the same time and I think that's making it harder.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Try to keep all factors consistent and only alter the grind size.

This means temperature surfing (flushing water through the brew head until boiler light kicks in then after light goes out again waiting 30 seconds or so before pulling a shot), keeping the weight or dose of coffee the exact same and using the same distribution and tamping style throughout. Hopefully then you'll be able to get the grind size right and get some fantastic shots









Best of luck.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Try to keep all factors consistent and only alter the grind size.
> 
> This means temperature surfing (flushing water through the brew head until boiler light kicks in then after light goes out again waiting 30 seconds or so before pulling a shot), keeping the weight or dose of coffee the exact same and using the same distribution and tamping style throughout. Hopefully then you'll be able to get the grind size right and get some fantastic shots
> 
> ...


Thought the best technique of temp surfing Silvia was flush grouphead till light comes on then wait 30 secs before pulling your shot?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Spooks said:


> Thought the best technique of temp surfing Silvia was flush grouphead till light comes on then wait 30 secs before pulling your shot?


What he said


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> This means temperature surfing (flushing water through the brew head until boiler light kicks in then after light goes out again waiting 30 seconds or so before pulling a shot)


Thanks for that bit of info. The instruction leaflet was a bit basic and I wasn't aware I had to wait after flushing.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Liz,

Glad Silvia and Rocky have arrived, sorry you seem to be having problems, can't offer anything else much in the way of advice except keep notes of any changes you make as you go i.e. weight of beans/grounds timing of shot etc and taste. As for temp surfing Gail & Kat have a video on it at http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com

I'm sure it will all come right in the end... perseverance!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

LizP said:


> Thanks for that bit of info. The instruction leaflet was a bit basic and I wasn't aware I had to wait after flushing.


Any progress? I have officially bought my new machine today but its not a Silvia. Have to wait for shiny pictures


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Any progress? I have officially bought my new machine today but its not a Silvia. Have to wait for shiny pictures


Any clues?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its shiny but also blue! Have to wait 10 days for delivery and so so do you


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmmm... nice shiny things at Bella Barista perhaps?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not Bella Barista, I bought it off a very friendly chap called Peter. No more clues









Still no word from Liz on her improvements?!?! Perhaps Liz drank so many coffees that she is now living in the future?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm gonna guess at the Piccino!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> I'm gonna guess at the Piccino!


Could be ... or a nice blue Nespresso machine maybe (Sorry I didn't mean that!)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Could be ... or a nice blue Nespresso machine maybe (Sorry I didn't mean that!)


How dare you! Lookseehear is quite close but no cigar.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cherub then!:act-up


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm shiny!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah ha! getting warmer?

Still nothing from Liz, hope all is well!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mwahaha! I know!


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Not Bella Barista, I bought it off a very friendly chap called Peter. No more clues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm back. Sorry to have disappeared but its been one of those weeks.

Still practising with Miss sylvia and getting better. The one thing that is troubling me though is the uneven pouring. I try and tamp evenly and check that it is even but the right side is puring faster than the left. I read somewhere it could be due to an uneven worksurface??? Could this be true? Or could there be something else that i'm doing wrong.

Other than that little problem I'm getting better with the milk wand and starting to produce some nice foam. Sometimes i'm a bit hit and miss but overall i'm not too bad.

I'm intrigues with the new machine Fatboyslim, thought you were after a Sylvia???


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to have you back Liz, I would have thought that your work surface would need to be well out of level to affect the pour, still worth checking with a spirit level or failing that a cup of water almost full placed on the drip tray will give you an idea of level, you could then pack up the low side and then test the pour.Is it always the same side thats slower or does it vary? I find that if I grind very fine and get a slow pour (30 seconds or so) then I sometimes do get an uneven pour, so I just adjust the grind slightly and it usually cures it.

Recently watched Gwilym Davies video's on You Tube, have a look at the one on tamping, very interesting,he uses a very quick and light tamp now.

Regards

Mike


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I would concur with the above, I have a Rancilio after owning two Gaggia machines and am now happy with my choice. Very well made machine that makes excellent coffee when you get the hang of it. Good frothing performance.

Also would repeat the warning about suppliers, I got my first Gaggia from one of the importers and it was a disaster when the the machine broke down. I got the Racilio from Hasbean and they are fine to deal with.

Barry


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Liz,

Had the same thing happen to me this morning i.e. more coffee from one side of the spout than the other, on examining the puck afterwards I found that the puck was not level, down on one side, which made it pour easily from that side (path of least resistance) next shot checked the coffee was level after tamping and pulled the shot .. no problem!

So worth checking that the coffee is level after tamping.

Mike


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's the video Mike refers to - it's both useful and interesting.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Its shiny but also blue! Have to wait 10 days for delivery and so so do you


Doesn't the Duetto II have a blue pid display?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Tryfan don't know how to get you tube video's on here!

Thanks again


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Youtube link Tryfan.

I probably fuss a bit too much when i'm preparing my coffee. However, I do some of the things Gwylim says - Hold the tamper like a doorknob, fingers on the side. And because I know that I have a tendancy to lean towards one side I do check the level before I am happy. If it's off level I correct it. Interestingly Gwylim says not to apply too much pressure and referred to Italian baristas as using this technique. My husband was in Italy this week and was advised by a cafe bar owner that hard pressure must be applied.

I am getting an uneven pour nearly every time and its always the same side.

I'll keep trying and making subtle changes before I consider having the granite re-leveled!!


----------

